# Zupreem or harrisons pellets



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I want to add these pellets to two birds i am tube feeding kaytee to. I cant tell which of the zupreem pellets to use? Anyone here use these pellets? They all seem to be for parrots? Which ones do i use for pigeons? And what other pellets would i want to use? What about harrisons? Experience with that?
I am going to buy a better scale, but these two cant eat on their own, scissor beak and one missing top beak, i just wormed, and i hope my scale is just really wrong. I need to put weight on them. I am going to try and tube feed more in the meantime, can someone please point me in the right direction for this stuff?
I have added some nutrical to thei kaytee. What else can i do? Maybe they had worms? We shall see i guess. The kitchen scale, you know, the ones you get to weigh food really, well, it says about 250-280 grams. I started another thread about a scale, but i need to get one and there is a million on the internet, anyone have advice about which one to get that doesnt cost like $100?  

Thanks!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I actually use a triple beam balance scale like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/OHAUS-Triple-Be...ryZ48726QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It's real good but those kitchen scales aren't that bad. You know, Pattie Cakers is just a 280 gram bird when she's as good as she gets.

Pidgey


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

This may or may not help your situation, but I have mixed pulverized pigeon pellets with Roudy Bush Formula powder because I was running short on the formula. The addidion of the pulverized pellets extended the use of the Roudy Bush formula until I received more in the mail. Apparently the addidion of the pellets affected the prefered taste of the birds, as they now take the pellets over all other types of feed. Corn, lentils, mung beans, split peas, whatever, they prefer the pellets. I bought some safflower seeds bacause I was told that all pigeons love them as treats. I have no doubt that is true, but my birds will not touch them. They will stop what they are doing and immediately fly to me if I show them that I have pellets in my hand. If I have any type of grain or seeds, they just do not respond. If I mix the pellets with their food in the feed dish, they will kick everything around searching out the pellets. Personally, I think it is great that they have a favorite food and I can use it to treat them. I believe that if I had not mixed the pellets with the formula, they would not have acquired such a preference for them. Oh, well, to each their own.

Take care, All and happy pigeoning.

Mike (Evan)


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

Moxie,
go to your local feed store and get turkey grower pellets. they are much cheaper than harrisons or even kaytee and zupreem. trust me your pigeons will love it and even the two you need to feed by hand may be able to eat it themselves if it is softened in water. I have milk jugs with this in all my lofts so they can eat as much of it as they want. babies wean on it and sick birds get better quickly on it. i only feed the expensive stuff to my 3 parrots..


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

eric98223 said:


> Moxie,
> go to your local feed store and get turkey grower pellets. they are much cheaper than harrisons or even kaytee and zupreem. trust me your pigeons will love it and even the two you need to feed by hand may be able to eat it themselves if it is softened in water. I have milk jugs with this in all my lofts so they can eat as much of it as they want. babies wean on it and sick birds get better quickly on it. i only feed the expensive stuff to my 3 parrots..


 Eric, Hi... what is the protien % in the turtkey grower pellets? Do you only give the pellets to your sick birds or the healthy flock? I was told to use 20% pig pellets mixes with corn, the corn is suppose to bring the higher protien down to an acceptable level. I was also told the I should always provide a pelleted food along with the pigeon seed mix. 
I'm just trying to get the whole seed/ pellet mix correct.
Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moxie, we give our pigeons Zupreem Fruit Blend on a daily basis and they absolutely love it. Not a lot, but it is added to their regular pigeon feed daily. These are the colored pellets for cockatiels. We were recently given two bags of the plain Zupreem pellets and are trying those and the birds seem to like them too. I just feel it gives them some added nutrition and vitamins.

Our Mr. Humphries (the little guy whose legs are badly broken) gets more simply because he needs some extra TLC and they are the first things he goes for when we bring him at night.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Maggie, Eric, "Evan," - thanks for these tips on using pellets. I have been concerned that my birdies might not be getting the proper balance, as they have favorite items in the seed mix i prepare for them and I know that some are for instance gorging themselves on peas or [insert individual favorite here] and eating little else. If I can get them to eat some pelleted foods I'd feel much better. I tried a brand of pigeon pellets from TSC once and they turned up their beaks at it, but maybe the fruit flavored Zupreem will go over better. (I feed a bit of that stuff to my parrots and it colors their poops. Wonder if it will do likewise to the pidges?)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Snipes - yes, it will color their poop particularly if they like the red colored pellets best. Fist time I saw red stained poop, it scared me.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

My birds wouldn't eat the fruity colored pellets. But I do mix in some regular unflavored Zupreem cockatiel pellets with their grains and they seem to tolerate those. 

And when I had to tube-feed one bird, the Zupreem cockatiel pellets mashed up nicely in warm water. (I tried unmedicated game bird crumbles too but they don't dissolve enough in the water.) 

Harrison's might be better quality, but its a lot more expensive - at least where I shop.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Eric, Hi... what is the protien % in the turtkey grower pellets? Do you only give the pellets to your sick birds or the healthy flock? I was told to use 20% pig pellets mixes with corn, the corn is suppose to bring the higher protien down to an acceptable level. I was also told the I should always provide a pelleted food along with the pigeon seed mix.
> I'm just trying to get the whole seed/ pellet mix correct.
> Thanks.


robin,
the turkey grower pellets are rated at 20% crude protein 3% crude fat and 5.5% crude fiber
i take a 1 gallon milk jug and cut two circular holes about 1/2 way up (a lot of the jugs already have circular decorations there. then i rinse them well and i put 2 in each loft section one with pigeon peas and one with turkey grower. i do this any time i have babies or birds on eggs it is always available and i try to fill them daily. i feel it gives them some high protein to keep them healthy .


----------

